# high white giant (storm)*pics added*



## reptastic (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG!!! Storm just finished a shed today, and I think he is getting more white with every shed, I always figured he would be darker but he is very light, kinda has a silver tone going on around his jowls/neck area, his body is a high white I would say comparible to a blue tegu, his tail hasn't shed yet, I gotta find my camera, if I can muster up the extra money this summer I'm going t find me a female blue to pair him with *pics added* now these are pics after he shed, 1 from last summer, 1 from about 3 mos. Ago and 1 from today, he gets lighter with every shed, what do you think? Am I seeing things?lol. By the way I'm using a camera phone so it washes out the color a bit

Summer





December




Today


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 24, 2012)

*RE: high white giant (storm)*

pictures!!!!! xD NAOW


----------



## reptastic (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok I updated the thread, tell me what you guys think?


----------



## Maro1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice! I'll take him  lol


----------



## reptastic (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol I don't think he's going anywere for another 15-20+ years


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful is all I can say. : )


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 24, 2012)

He's looking great!


----------



## reptastic (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys....You know guys, I have been giving him chicken backs cut up, the way he can crush those bones makes me so glad he hasn't bitten me lol, he has developed a serious appetite over the past 2 weeks, I can't seem to keep him full


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice! I love the b and w contrast!


----------



## teguboy77 (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice tegu and great care you give him,looks very healthy like always.


----------



## turtlepunk (Feb 25, 2012)

GORGEOUS!! AND THIS is why I wanted an extreme!. very beautiful!


----------



## reptastic (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone I love this big guy to bits


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 26, 2012)

He is looking great! Exactly what I hope my little guy turns into.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, who are your guys parents? Here's a shot of him I got today in better light


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! That white is really amazing! He looks like a completely different tegu compared to his pic in your signature. My guy is from Blizzard and Sugar 2011.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahh ok storms from the same pairing, yeah the pic in my siggy was taken like 2-3 mos ago I believe, he has shed like 3 times since and keps getting lighter


----------



## ragnew (Apr 17, 2012)

Now THATS what I'm talking about! Great looking Extreme! Such a beast!


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 17, 2012)

He looks great - amazing patterns and color.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, thanks, the older he gets the better he looks lol, I gotta get some new pics up soon


----------



## new2tegus (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll see your high white and raise ya one lol


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol well nice you win, I want a giant like that lol


----------



## new2tegus (May 1, 2012)

I can't wait till he's the same size as your guys lol. They look great. He's in the middle of another shed, his head always seems brown now lol.


----------



## LizardzRock (May 1, 2012)

Ya'lls gu's are awesome. Mine never got like that, but I did not have an extreme. The colors they produce as they get older are so cool. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## HeatherN (May 5, 2012)

psshhh I'm getting my extreme soon and id be ecstatic to get one even a fraction as white as you guys have! love the high whites, and those are some sexy whites.


----------



## new2tegus (May 6, 2012)

He's in a new shed too lol. They grow so fast. He's averaging three XL mice a day. I am very glad he is so gentle with me haha, the classic tegu crunch tells me without looking that use to be a skull. He isn't food aggressive to where I'd worry. He has very good aim lol. The one time he was hungry I could feel the air as he ran past my hand and stepped on the plate taking the mouse. All he wants to do is come out and climb on me now. I was worried at first but now I'm just respectful of what he's capable of. I have a beardie too and that little turd has already nipped me lol. First time I was worried it would be Jekyll,instead it was Stoli, which just kinda tickled. He missed the fuzzy lol,or he didn't.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (May 7, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Styx (May 12, 2012)

Really amazing looking tegu.


----------



## reptastic (May 12, 2012)

You think you got it bad I found storm didn't like mic_e (even the jumbo) because apparently they are too small because he has no problems taking rats Lol I'm averaging. 3-4 smallish rats a week, some days he will take 2


----------



## tegtaker007 (May 15, 2012)

I think he looks great chris!


----------

